

How we use Google Analytics and Website Optimizer - bensummers
http://blog.kashflow.com/2009/10/21/how-we-use-google-analytics-and-website-optimizer/

======
paraschopra
Summary:

a) They started tracking conversions b) They did tweaks to improve it c) They
split test the headline to increase conversions

Simple but effective steps which many online businesses fail to take.

